# Iridescent Shark not eating



## SE-Mark

I have a 50 gal tank with 1 ID shark (pangasius catfish) and 3 silver dollars. Problem is, I drop in some flake food and the silver dollars manage to take care of all of it before the ID shark even seems to reallize it's feeding time. I read that they also like shrimp pellets, so I've tried them as well. After dropping in 5 or so pellets, I've been waiting to see who manages to eat them all, and of course, it's the silver dollars that swim by and scoop them up off the gravel. So, I don't think the ID shark is getting anything to eat. Any other ideas for food for it, that the silver dollars will ignore?


----------



## Guest

How long have you had the shark?


----------



## SE-Mark

I have had the shark for nearly a year. I would say it is now about 5-6" long. It was bought at about 2-3". The three silver dollars are about 4" long.

Things have changed drastically in the tank recently though. It was my brother's tank, and he had it overrun with fish, to the point that he couldn't keep it clean. He then donated about 10 fish to another brother's tank and left only these 4. I'm not sure for how long this ID shark hasn't been eating, as it used to be impossible to spot 1 fish that was missing out, as there were about 14 fish swimming around all the time. I've just noticed it since I started feeding the tank for him (about a week ago).


----------



## Guest

OK well here is what I think may have happened, Iridescent sharks AKA Pangasius cats like to swim in a school. Now he feels alone so he is not on the move like he was when all the other fish were providing an active environment for him to fit in to. I think I would try turning off the lights for about half an hour and checking to see if he then starts swimming around looking for food. The silver dollars will start settling in for a nap so they will not be actively feeding in a darker tank. Try it see what happens.


----------



## Georgia Peach

try dropping flakes in one the opposite side of the shark and them dropping some pellets as close to him as you can


----------



## Blaze

*Iridescent not eating*

Hello. =0)
I have 2 iridescents in a 130 gallon - one is 15", the other 17" both are five years old. Mine stop eating at times, usually after a physical change in the tank, or after having been spooked - their 'fasting' can last several days...with a dramatic change to the tank mine have refused to eat for 14 days, but thereafter have resumed without any noticeable ill-effects. I also reduce all lights during feeding, to ensure that the tank is dark. I find that sinking shrimp pellets are the most appreciated by these two.

Good luck! 
-Blaze


----------



## Lexus

Also it should be noted a I-cat shouldnt be kept in a 50g


----------

